# Polar Vortex? I blame Ray Way.



## cimbaliw (Jan 6, 2014)

Funny how this system is centered right over Winnipeg. Coincidence?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 6, 2014)

I blame Al Gore. Stupid global warming.


----------



## Julie (Jan 6, 2014)

Ya know I was thinking of Ray_way when our temps starting to fall. Minus 12F tonight and a big high of 1F tomorrow


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 6, 2014)

I took a pic of my outside temp from my truck as I drove to work this morning 
* -21 degrees F* and the high reached -9 
so it did get warmer - still **** cold !!!


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey hey now! What's all this!?!

First off, that's centered over Kenora, not Winnipeg. (Umm, I think. Is the pink spot the warm spot, or the cold spot? )

Second of all, did you know it was colder in Winnipeg than it was on Mars the other day? Now that's freakin' cold. It was -31c before the wind chill today. My entire brake system on the truck seized up. Lol!!

-12f,  Silly Americans. Just stay indoors and


----------



## Julie (Jan 6, 2014)

Well I didn't know about the Winnipeg and Mars thing but what I did know was you commenting about how cold it was and now it is cold here! Lol, I'm thinking you have to take the blame


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 6, 2014)

Look close, it even has her smile!


----------



## pjd (Jan 6, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> Hey hey now! What's all this!?!
> 
> First off, that's centered over Kenora, not Winnipeg. (Umm, I think. Is the pink spot the warm spot, or the cold spot? )
> 
> ...



the rayway, I do not know how you handle it! By the way, I think there are more Canadians here in Florida than there is in Canada! A quick walk through our local Wal-mart parking lot I saw cars from 7 different provinces!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 6, 2014)

Rayway
I took your advice and I am sitting in front of the warm fireplace with a glass of wine - if it has been refilled -do you count that ????


----------



## Wade E (Jan 6, 2014)

We had some blistering cold days a couple nights ago. The Dishwasher supply line which runs inside our kitchen cabinets along an exterior wall froze up the other night but luckily I caught it before it split and thawed it out with a few heaters. Temp here is dropping again for a few days but not as bad as last week and nothing compared to you Rae!!!!!!!! Your freakin nuts over there!!!!!!


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah, super fun times all around. 

Julie, blame me if you want; but you should do as Steve is. Bottle of wine and a crackling fire. (That, or a spin in the jacuzzi!)

Dan: corner. 

Pjd: I find it incredible that the students at the University where I work are still running out for coffee in their t-shirts in this weather. They're nuts! We used to house sit for a couple who moved to Arizona for 6 months each year. They're called Snow Birds for a reason. And they do flock together.

Wade: people has their water pipes freezing and splitting all over. Some are running a thin stream all night just to keep it moving. Ugh, and all the big water mains around the city are splitting too. Makes for one big mess.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 6, 2014)

Rayway - I also repair those broken water mains as well as plowing to keep your streets open as well. My worst main break was -22 F and there were several breaks throughout the day - it lasted almost 18 hours if not more. The nice thing about it all were the residents who came out and brought us warm coffee !! 
I will never forget those kind people !!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 6, 2014)

I thought you were going to tell Julie to spin the bottle fopr a second and had to take another look, I guess that would warm things up also!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 6, 2014)

Wade E said:


> I thought you were going to tell Julie to spin the bottle fopr a second and had to take another look, I guess that would warm things up also!!!



be careful you could be in the corner with Dan !! - LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 6, 2014)

WOW thanks, I love that corner. Wanna stop over, I've got the good stuff that'll keep you warm. A few of us have learned to hide our own special stash in the corner.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 6, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> WOW thanks, I love that corner. Wanna stop over, I've got the good stuff that'll keep you warm. A few of us have learned to hide our own special stash in the corner.



Thanks for the tip !!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 6, 2014)

Is that what you do also Steve, I wondered what you did besides make great products. How long before you can retire to your real job of pump making only? I dont mean being too old but when you are eligible through your job as a State or City worker.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 6, 2014)

Besides Ray you're sending me to the corner and Wade gets away talking about freaking nuts...Your freakin nuts over there!!!!!!

http://gma.yahoo.com/video/kmarts-joe-boxer-commercial-stirs-170701008.html


----------



## Wade E (Jan 6, 2014)

I can picture Dan in a round room looking for that corner!!!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 6, 2014)

Wade E said:


> Is that what you do also Steve, I wondered what you did besides make great products. How long before you can retire to your real job of pump making only? I don't mean being too old but when you are eligible through your job as a State or City worker.



Yes Wade I am a maintenance mechanic for a city - I build ( all equipment ) and maintain all the Police vehicles, Plow trucks, regular vehicles and all small tools as well. We have a total of 2 mechanics and a fleet about 120 licensed vehicles and a whole lot of small equipt. The other mechanic mainly does Fire dept and the large trucks. We plow - fix main breaks and whatever else they need us for 

I hope to retire in approx 8 years !! 
My body is sore after doing it for soo many years and that is one reason I came up with the whole idea of the Allinone.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 6, 2014)

LMAO Remember Nikki getting lost walking around the round pond, and she admitted it.


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 6, 2014)

Bhahahaha! That's fantastic!

Have you ever seen KMart's Ship My Pants commercial?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hL4lSavSepc[/ame]


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 6, 2014)

Oops I thought you posted the same as mine. That is way funny!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok from this day on no more talking about your smile. It's all about your sh!t grin! Bwaaa haaa haaaaa


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 6, 2014)

Bhahahaha!!!!

Alright, alright...I'll join you in the corner. But you're bringing the wine!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 6, 2014)

It's already there. Hope you like Port and ice wine, I've got them both and anything else you like.


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 6, 2014)

Sold!

Now as soon as I dig myself out of the house, I'll be right there.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 6, 2014)

One of the greatest commercials ever. When I first saw it I emailed the Youtube link to just about everyone I knew.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 7, 2014)

*Joined the (wind-corrected) delta-T=200 club*



the_rayway said:


> Julie, blame me if you want; but you should do as Steve is. Bottle of wine and a crackling fire. (That, or a spin in the jacuzzi!)



I have a friend who "wintered over" at the South Pole. They actually have a jacuzzi hot tub there, and they play a little game called the delta-T=200 club. You sit in a hot tub at over 100 F, and then you run naked out into the night where the temperatures are -100 F. (You have to run out some number of yards and touch something and run back.) Then, of course, you jump back in the hot tub.

Well I don't have a jacuzzi, but I did take a spin in my sauna. Got nice and toasty at 175 F. Then strolled stark naked into the backyard at -13 F. That is only delta-T=188, but if you count the wind chill, which was -34 F, then I made it to a (wind-corrected) value of delta-T=209.

(I realize this is not nearly the same feat as the South-Pole crew, but what the hey.)

I don't typically put much stock in wind chill. That is what it feels like on exposed flesh, but who goes out in this weather with exposed flesh? Oh, right, silly ol' me.

I was also sopping wet from the shower, so my hair froze. In case you are wondering, the hair on your head freezes more quickly.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 7, 2014)

Im sorry but I am glad there is no visuals....lol


----------



## Julie (Jan 7, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> ........Julie, blame me if you want; but you should do as Steve is. Bottle of wine and a crackling fire. (That, or a spin in the jacuzzi!).........



I did do what Steve did last night and I'll be doing it again tonight 



the_rayway said:


> Dan: corner. .........



I don't think he has ever left the corner! 



Wade E said:


> I thought you were going to tell Julie to spin the bottle fopr a second and had to take another look, I guess that would warm things up also!!!



Wade, it has been a long time since you were sent to the corner!


----------



## Elmer (Jan 7, 2014)

Vortex?
What vortex?

I refuse to Acknowledge the cold. I am still wearing my fleece, with a sweater under it!
I will not pull out my winter coat until it gets cold!!!

Nice try Ray Way, but try again!


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey Paul!
My friend's Dad was the one who put up the only 'palm tree' north of the arctic circle. It's made of metal, but it's still a palm tree 

We used to do that with the outdoor hot tubs too: sit in it til you were good and hot, then hop out, roll in the snow, and hop back in again. Good times!

Elmer: way to cope! Lol.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 7, 2014)

Wade E said:


> We had some blistering cold days a couple nights ago. The Dishwasher supply line which runs inside our kitchen cabinets along an exterior wall froze up the other night but luckily I caught it before it split and thawed it out with a few heaters. Temp here is dropping again for a few days but not as bad as last week and nothing compared to you Rae!!!!!!!! Your freakin nuts over there!!!!!!



That has happened to us a handful of times so far! Argh! Husband is going to rip out the dishwasher next spring and insulate the exterior wall that it's on


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 7, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> Hey Paul!
> My friend's Dad was the one who put up the only 'palm tree' north of the arctic circle. It's made of metal, but it's still a palm tree
> 
> We used to do that with the outdoor hot tubs too: sit in it til you were good and hot, then hop out, roll in the snow, and hop back in again. Good times!



Well, I have seen real, live palm trees growing _just_ south of the Arctic Circle. Energy is so cheap in Iceland that they have heated, lighted greenhouses growing bananas and some palm trees.

I have done the rolling-in-the-snow thing with my sauna a couple of times, but don't plan on doing it again. The snow sticks to you too much! And jumping in a sauna is not the same thing as jumping in a hot tub!

I have done the Polar Bear Plunge before. It always cracks me up to think that the most crowded day on the beach in Milwaukee is Jan. 1st!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 7, 2014)

OK, 

so I know where this is leading... 

Naked Hot Tub Party in the Corner?????


----------



## Julie (Jan 7, 2014)

JohnT said:


> OK,
> 
> so I know where this is leading...
> 
> Naked Hot Tub Party in the Corner?????


 
Yes drinking Welch's wine, you want me to send you there


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 7, 2014)

JohnT said:


> I will not go to the corner unless it is redecorated,






JohnT said:


> OK,
> 
> so I know where this is leading...
> 
> Naked Hot Tub Party in the Corner?????





Julie said:


> Yes drinking Welch's wine, you want me to send you there



Well, I suppose having a hot tub DOES count as redecorating!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jan 7, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> Bhahahaha! That's fantastic!
> 
> Have you ever seen KMart's Ship My Pants commercial?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hL4lSavSepc



Haha! Just make sure you don't ship your wine


----------



## JohnT (Jan 7, 2014)

Julie said:


> Yes drinking Welch's wine, you want me to send you there


 

Thanks Julie... You picked the only thing that is less appealing than seeing Dan naked!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Jan 7, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Thanks Julie... You picked the only thing that is less appealing than seeing Dan naked!!!!!




What!!!!!!! I thought you wanted to see Dan naked, that's why you want the hot tub in the corner! All I was doing was sweetening the pot for you by adding the wine,


----------



## GaDawg (Jan 7, 2014)

It is cold in Georgia today, *but* it will be in the 60's by the weekend


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 7, 2014)

Julie said:


> What!!!!!!! I thought you wanted to see Dan naked, that's why you want the hot tub in the corner! All I was doing was sweetening the pot for you by adding the wine,



You guys are out of control again.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 7, 2014)

okkkk...for once i get to say....Pics are it didnt happen....lol


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 7, 2014)

Julie said:


> ...that's why you want the hot tub in the corner! All I was doing was sweetening the pot for you by adding the wine,



Wait wait, we're adding wine INTO the hot tub? 

Count me in. 

Is that what Dan does with all his giant stainless steel tanks? Build a fire underneath & hop in?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 7, 2014)

Psst hey Ray, quit putting ideas in my head. Believe me I spend half my time trying to get out of trouble. LOL


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 7, 2014)

::
(hee hee hee!)


----------



## Julie (Jan 8, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> ..........Believe me I spend half my time trying to get out of trouble. LOL



No you don't! You put no effort at all in staying out of trouble!


----------



## Deezil (Jan 8, 2014)

Julie said:


> No you don't! You put no effort at all in staying out of trouble!



Silly, silly.. It doesn't take effort to "spend" (waste) time!
... And he never said he was successful.

What was that phrase?... "Takes one, to know one"?


----------



## Julie (Jan 8, 2014)

Deezil said:


> Silly, silly.. It doesn't take effort to "spend" (waste) time!
> ... And he never said he was successful.
> 
> What was that phrase?... "Takes one, to know one"?



roflmao, you are gonna be going to the corner!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 8, 2014)

Julie said:


> What!!!!!!! I thought you wanted to see Dan naked, that's why you want the hot tub in the corner! All I was doing was sweetening the pot for you by adding the wine,


 

OK, I think that I may have blogged my way into trouble here. I will give you 100 "john dollars" if we will just forget that this conversation ever happened.


----------



## Julie (Jan 8, 2014)

JohnT said:


> OK, I think that I may have blogged my way into trouble here. I will give you 100 "john dollars" if we will just forget that this conversation ever happened.


 

Deal!!!!!


----------



## Deezil (Jan 8, 2014)

JohnT said:


> OK, I think that I may have blogged my way into trouble here. I will give you 100 "john dollars" if we will just forget that this conversation ever happened.



Sounds to me, like you overpaid..
That was too easy!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 8, 2014)

Deezil said:


> Sounds to me, like you overpaid..
> That was too easy!


 

Not quite.. Nobody has asked what the exchange rate is for "John Dollars".


----------



## Deezil (Jan 8, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Not quite.. Nobody has asked what the exchange rate is for "John Dollars".



You got me there, bud!


----------

